# A sad anniversary



## debodun (Nov 7, 2021)

Two years ago, November 7, I said goodbye to my last cat, Gus. He was 19.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 7, 2021)

I hope you can get another kitty once you've moved into your new home. In a perfect world, every home would have a cat, and every cat would have a home‍


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2021)

@debodun I know how you feel. I remember the dates I lost my pets as well. When those days roll around I try to remember all the fun times I had with them and all their silly habits and quirks. 
It can't bring them back but it puts a smile on my face and makes the day a little less sad.
Gus was such a handsome cat. 
I wonder what he would have thought of all the moving you have been doing? lol


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2021)

(((deb)))
He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Devi (Nov 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear it, deb. Losing a pet is difficult, in my experience.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 7, 2021)

You were indeed fortunate to have Gus for 19 years. Every single one of my pets (and most were cats) I remember their death date too.Your  Gus had a very distinctive coloring that is really pretty.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

He was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 7, 2021)

Wow, Gus was such a cutie, that white mouth and chest and the toes.  I'm sure his life was wonderful with you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2021)

Gus looks like he was a real sweetheart, Deb   
No matter how much time passes, we miss our pets like we lost them yesterday.
I hope you consider getting another cat, once you're settled in. Perhaps a senior cat.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2021)

*Oh, I remember when you had to send Gus over the bridge.  Many non pet owners do not get how the sadness can stay with us.  Hope he is playing well at the Rainbow Bridge*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 12, 2021)

Debodun, I share your grief. Lulu left us for Rainbow Bridge today. She had not been well for a while, today she had a fit. The vet examined her and said that her kidneys had failed. We could try this or we could try that but you can't cure old age. We have had Lulu all her life, eighteen wonderful years.
She leaves her paw prints on our hearts, she leaves Khandi and Ruby, our other two Birmans and she leaves a beautiful legacy. When our last cat died, she too was a Birman, we bought a large, four foot high, earthenware flower pot, the cat was laid to rest in that pot, then covered over. Later when the earth and potting compost had settled, we planted a rose called: "Sweet Memories." We plan to do much the same for Lulu. Farewell my little friend, your spirit is free and all your pain is gone. How I shall miss you.


----------



## bingo (Nov 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 194282
> Debodun, I share your grief. Lulu left us for Rainbow Bridge today. She had not been well for a while, today she had a fit. The vet examined her and said that her kidneys had failed. We could try this or we could try that but you can't cure old age. We have had Lulu all her life, eighteen wonderful years.
> She leaves her paw prints on our hearts, she leaves Khandi and Ruby, our other two Birmans and she leaves a beautiful legacy. When our last cat died, she too was a Birman, we bought a large, four foot high, earthenware flower pot, the cat was laid to rest in that pot, then covered over. Later when the earth and potting compost had settled, we planted a rose called: "Sweet Memories." We plan to do much the same for Lulu. Farewell my little friend, your spirit is free and all your pain is gone. How I shall miss you.


i  am sorry that she's  gone...I lost my little  Skeeter  little dog....last year...I dream of  him every nite...I understand the hurt and emptiness


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2021)

@horseless carriage 
Your Lulu was a beautiful girl. I know how much you will miss her.


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Two years ago, November 7, I said goodbye to my last cat, Gus. He was 19.
> 
> View attachment 193387


Oh no!  I am so very sorry!


----------



## Remy (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm so sorry @horseless carriage What a beautiful girl. It takes time. It's so hard. 

@debodun What a cutie. You need a kitty. I don't know how you made it this long. If you don't want a younger cat, there are seniors needing homes.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 12, 2021)

I feel your pain.  We lost our sweet black cat, Toby, at only 6 years old.  The vet told us he had the worst case of asthma she had ever seen.  He eventually couldn't breathe and we had to have him put to sleep.  Gone much too soon.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank you very much for your kind responses, it really means a lot, much appreciated.
China-Doll was the first Birman that we had and what a classy lady she was. When she left us for Rainbow Bridge, we found solace in giving her a fitting resting place.

This is China-Doll, such a serene beauty.

She's at peaceful rest in this ceramic planter.

With a small headstone of a cat at rest.

We plan something similar for Lulu. Using the tribute that Pinky posted, (thank you) altered slightly so that it's personal to Lulu, we plan to laminate a copy of Lulu's photo, underneath which, her poem will be incorporated. Hopefully we may find a similar cat statuette.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 18, 2021)

Lulu is at rest, she now resides at Rainbow Bridge. The Paw Prints tribute will be embossed and stuck to her grave.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 19, 2021)

Today we received a surprise greeting card from our vet. It follows on from having to ask for euthanasia for Lulu. It is the most touching tribute, sadly neither the vet nor I, can find the author. However I shall share the sympathy comments in case anyone is grieving for their beloved pet.


My eyes well up every time I read it. Oh Lulu, we so miss you.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 20, 2021)

That made my eyes well up also.  Such a beautiful sentiment.  I think I will have to reference this each time we have to put one of our fur babies to sleep.


----------

